

Ask HN: Inspirational Books - db42

With reference to http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1913174, what are some good books that inspire you when all you need is a little motivation.
======
pdelgallego
The Alchemist.

On the Road.

Stranger In a Strange Land.

From the Earth to the Moon

How to Win Friends and Influence People

Life of Pi

Zen And The Art Of Motorcycle Maintenance.

The Little Prince

Linchpin: Are You Indispensable? / Purple Cow

Coders at Work / Founders at Work

Fight Club

------
mjdecour
Delivering Happiness By Tony Hsieh, CEO of Zappos.com

Great book on Tony's journey to building startups and finding what truly makes
him happy

------
waru
"The Amber Chronicles" by Roger Zelazny (It's actually a series of 10 novels,
but they can be bought together in one massive book. It's the most original
and creatively exciting thing I've ever read.)

"The Left Hand of Darkness" by Ursula K. Le Guin

------
FleursDuMal
The Meditations of Marcus Aurelius

------
oscarduignan
Leaving microsoft to change the world - <http://www.leavingmicrosoftbook.com/>

Born to Run - <http://borntorun.org/>

------
staunch
High Stakes, No Prisoners : A Winner's Tale of Greed and Glory in the Internet
Wars

The story about making and selling Frontpage to Microsoft for ~$130 million.

Skip the last 3 chapters or so, where he rants boringly.

------
gw666
I believe this will change your life (for the better), and it's only one web
page: "Why I don’t care about success," <http://zenhabits.net/anti-success/>

------
motxilo
"Dying Well" by Ira Byock. It shows me every time that nothing in life is
important if you walk alone.

------
stephenou
Rework

Getting Real

Delivering Happiness

4-Hour Workweek

------
rmprescott
Your Money or Your Life; Dominquez, Robin

------
geekytenny
hackers and painters

------
eswat
Shogun

------
yule
Dune

------
mdg
Fahrenheit 451 opened my eyes about society today. Not sure if it is really
"inspirational", but it very well might have you view the world differently.

~~~
motxilo
I'd say that applies to inspirational movies also.

